# The Award for Best Craigslist Picture goes to.....



## JohnnyB.Nutty

I just had to share.
http://phoenix.craigslist.org/nph/bik/2136905485.html


----------



## popawheelie

Too much detail......ha ha lol.


----------



## wigditty

Definitely platinum, and lots of it!  Joker!


----------



## bairdco

i found a contender for that title:

http://orangecounty.craigslist.org/bik/2159543060.html


----------



## bairdco

here's another:

http://orangecounty.craigslist.org/bik/2159871746.html


----------



## ozzmonaut

*I'm not saying that this pic is terrible*

But I think if I were asking $200 I would try to get just a bit more detail  http://winstonsalem.craigslist.org/bik/2194769585.html


----------



## bairdco

here's a new one: 

http://sandiego.craigslist.org/csd/wan/2380089813.html

the best part is that it's located in the "wanted" ads...


----------



## bairdco

here's a contender:

http://orangecounty.craigslist.org/bik/2409245359.html


----------



## abe lugo

can you guys save the pics out then post them?
Thanks


----------



## patrick

After looking a bit on craigslist I found a few and most seem to be lowriders.






The others are just way too small.




And the worst is taking a picture of the box it is in!


----------



## old hotrod

And another entry
http://inlandempire.craigslist.org/bik/2420242027.html


----------



## jpromo

Here's a good one which was simply titled "Old Schwinn" in Ohio. I was interested too but thought I might not return from the depths of his cellar.


----------



## rideahiggins

*Todays winner*

Todays Craigslist winner

"Vintage Bike, some surface rust, frame is in good condition. No details on the maker
 $40.00 OBO"


----------



## jpromo

I love this thread:
My personal favorite from today would be










He rode his victim out to the woods and now must get rid of the getaway vehicle.


----------



## irene_crystal

*Not CL, but ebay*

http://cgi.ebay.com/1800s-Wooden-Wh...120?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2312cc86e0 Love the highly detailed pictures


----------



## rideahiggins

Yes they show show the quality repairs done to the frame.


----------



## jpromo

rideahiggins said:


> Yes they show show the quality repairs done to the frame.




I thought my eyes deceived me when I saw that.


----------



## brassbusterpc

*Lets get real*

RARE??? 36-37 Schwinn Henderson??? On Indianapoli, IN. Craigslist. Check this ad out. Thank to TV shows.


----------



## halfatruck

*Another fine Ebay photo.....*

This isn't Craigslist but it does qualify for this thread...........
http://cgi.ebay.com/VINTAGE-1956-AM...448?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item43a91011b8


----------



## kenji

*link*



brassbusterpc said:


> RARE??? 36-37 Schwinn Henderson??? On Indianapoli, IN. Craigslist. Check this ad out. Thank to TV shows.




http://indianapolis.craigslist.org/bik/2527321729.html


----------



## okozzy

*Hurry, very rare, don't let it get away*

Fetches $750 to $800 fully restored!

http://losangeles.craigslist.org/sfv/bik/2623363361.html


----------



## jamesklass

I found a few and most seem to be lowriders.


----------



## Harvie

fully PROFESSIONALY restored Phantom 3K 

err, pardon me : Totally restored in excellant condition 


courtsey of Iowa CL


----------



## IJamEcono

Not to make light of this thread, but light is necessary for this post.

http://appleton.craigslist.org/bik/2682707275.html


----------



## jpromo

Not so much the pictures but the content. They spelled Schwinn wrong because the headbadge that they took a clear photo of does not say Schwinn.

http://detroit.craigslist.org/wyn/bik/2695165043.html


----------

